# Mv Elk Ro/ro Ferry



## theprisoner (Oct 12, 2010)

Anyone have anyone knowledge on the fate of the ELK a British registered P&O Ro/Ro ferry that traded in the 70s, 80s between Teesport and Gothenburg, having seen service in the Falklands?


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Trading as TOR BALTICA under Latvian flag


----------



## theprisoner (Oct 12, 2010)

Thanks for that Bill I am suprised it is still going strong, any idea where it is trading ?


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi theprisoner
Here is a few links to other sites about the Elk.
http://www.faktaomfartyg.se/elk_1977.htm
http://www.ferry-site.dk/ferry.php?id=7528594&lang=en

Out of the 11 ships built, 9 are still trading. Of the two longer trading, 1 sank during a storm in the Baltic and the other is laid up awaiting sale.


----------

